# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Josh's Frog Highly recommended.

## verb408

A few of you probably know about the incident I had with www.floridaherps.com. Im over it now and consider it money lost. So after doing better research and taking some recommendations from you guys, I decided to make a purchase with www.joshsfrogs.com. Im happy to tell you that Im very satisfied with my order and it was worth every penny for the quality of frogs I received. I spoke with Amanda that works at Joshs Frogs a few times regarding the frogs and I think she was very helpful and nice. 



BTW the dark frog is now bright greed again.

----------


## RockyGurly

Pooey, I wish they were in Canada, they look awesome!

----------


## Mariah Ingram

I'm right there with you RockyGurly. Where in Canada?


Frogs, fish and soon to be ferrets!

----------


## Carlos

Glad you got some healthy animals this time.  Remember to wash hands well, rinse with dechlorinated water and keep wet before handling frogs  :Smile:  !  Good luck!

----------

